# What kind of coat does your Golden have?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson's is wavy....and he has a huge mane!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Both of mine have pretty much stick straight hair...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel is wavy wavy...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey's coat is pretty straight... except he has little wings that stick out right where he indents at his waist, and there's a little patch right between his shoulder blades that gets a tad wavy at times.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny's hair is pretty straight and moderate in length. Maggie's is wavy and LOTS of feathers.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd say Merlin is curly on top and just wavy everywhere else.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I need multiple options. :lol:

They're all different. Some straighter and coarser. Some straighter and finer. Some wavy...a lot. Some wavy....a little.

Ray our blind Golden has the BEST coat. It's blonde, straight, doesn't mat (or rarely does), is thick and feathering is profuse. However, he dries quickly (repels water), and takes little effort to get him back into perfect shape.

Along with Ray would be Maggie. She's a Fieldie and is red. Her coat is shorter, slightly wavy, has great water resistant qualities, and the feathering isn't terribly heavy. Easy Maintenance all the time.

The others either have way too much coat, mat, and get straggly fast, or Chandler has too little coat IMO. Not enough feathering. But...gotta admit, he's a breeze to groom!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is all curl and cowlicks. He always look ungroomed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sam's fur is getting wavier and wavier every day... especially when wet. its soft as silk though


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack is one curly boy, always was. There is curls everywhere...LOL, the other two have more of a straight coat.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy is a curly Q, Denise


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama's hair is coming in wavy on his back and crinkly ear hair. Beau has lots of curls and waves all over him. Big thick coat with bare spots from hotspots.


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

Daisy is 5½ months, fairly blond, a little darker on her back and that's the only semi-wavy spot. Her coat is as soft as a rabbits. Not a great picture (didn't want flash) but she stood and posed for almost 5 minutes.

















The outside picture is better.​


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Barkley has a very curly coat. He is constantly confused as a goldendoodle. He is a rescue and we were intrigued so we had a Metamorphix cheek swab DNA test done. That test showed he was a "golden retriever", so when the Wisdom Panel DNA test came out, a more comprehensive breed test, we tested him again and it came back as "golden retriever", nothing else. He gets a lot more attention that our other rescue, Toby, who came with his AKC papers, and who has a wavy coat.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy is pretty much straight with just a slight wave here and there (so I answered straight). Sawyer... well he's got the puppy fluff lol!!


----------

